# Picking a shifter



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Talk to me like a newbie cause i am. The done make a triax for these things or an MGW so I am lost. I have seen the B&M and the hurst. what else is out there and what are the favorites?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SVT Kid said:


> Talk to me like a newbie cause i am. The done make a triax for these things or an MGW so I am lost. I have seen the B&M and the hurst. what else is out there and what are the favorites?



Good move on replacing the crappy OEM rubbermatic shifter. 

The B&M sucks dead, diseased farm animals and the Hurst doesn't exist in reality.

Get the GMM from JHP. Awesome shifter.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Ditto.

Most people have problems with their B&M and several have gotten the GMM to replace it. I'll write a full review on my GMM once it's installed and I get to drive around with it for a few days...that should be within the next week or two.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

My bad. thought i saw the hurst somewhere. Where do i get the GMM from? link please!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

SVT Kid said:


> My bad. thought i saw the hurst somewhere. Where do i get the GMM from? link please!




http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-short-shift.php

I purchased option 4 : race version


----------

